# In search of 4H helper southern illinois



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

My 4H is not a strong club. If feels more like a girl scout group most of the time. We have had to learn by winging it. 
That worked great for my chickens but this dairy goat thing is more work. Grandma gets the helper books from library but i need a person who is willing to honestly mentor me 
Im about 1 hour southwest of st louis


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

I Am Fernlily grandmother. My name is Beth. 
Yes. If there is someone out there it will of course be arranged through me


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm wondering if there is a Facebook group for your area that could help. I live in Arkansas and there are at least five Facebook groups off the top of my head dedicated to goat people in my area. Surely there is something like that for your area as well! That could get you in touch with breeders and experienced showman who can help you, if you don't find anyone through TGS.  

Goats are HARD. You're doing a good job getting as prepared as you can, it shows a lot of maturity and that you're willing to accept responsibility. Go Fernlily!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally understand. My kids have always had to learn through me, and I've had to get advise from this group and my facebook goat friends. Goats can definitely be hard, but so much fun! Biggest thing is don't stress, and use the first year as a big learning curve. 
You might check local breeders who show, and see if they can possibly come and do a 'workshop' and recommend topics and things you can teach the kids.


----------

